# Supreme Commander Forged Alliance Multiplayer Save



## Sirthegoat (21. April 2015)

Guten Abend,

ich und ein Freund hatten mal wieder Lust auf ein paar Runden Supreme Commander Forged Alliance, da wird allerdings nicht die Schnellsten sind gehen die Runden gerne mal länger als eine Stunde. 
Allerdings ist es bei den letzten Runden immer passiert das bei einem die Leitung kurz Probleme gemacht hat und das Spiel nach mehreren Stunden abgebrochen wurde.. allerdings konnte ich mich daran erinnern das ich damals für Lans eine Multiplayer Save Mod installiert habe. Die Mod habe ich auch wieder gefunden allerdings scheint es Probleme mit dem aktuellen Supreme Commander FA zu geben. Immer wenn die Multiplayer Mod + die dafür gebrauchte Mod "Mod Patcher 0.2" aktiviert sind bleibt man ewig im Ladebild der Map hängen (im Transit).
Den Mod Patcher haben wir über die .exe in den Hauptordner von Supreme Commander FA installiert, die Save Mod (1.1) dann in das Verzeichnis Supreme Commander Forged Alliance /Mods.
Wir haben auch schon alles versucht aber leide kommen wir nicht weiter, auch sind die Infos zu Supreme Commander sehr mager, das offizielle Forum ist auch schon down.

Hat jemand noch eine Idee oder das Spiel noch mit der Multiplayer Mod am laufen und könnte und evtl. weiter helfen?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (22. April 2015)

Ah, ein SupCom-Spieler.  Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, was den Mod angeht, da ich ihn nie genutzt habe. Kannst Du dir sicher sein, dass das Spiel sich aufhängt? Ohne die Ursache genau zu wissen: SupCom arbeitet mit einer synchronen, deterministischen Engine (ein Entwickler hat das mal schön erklärt, der Blog ist aber nicht (mehr?) erreichbar. Versucht man, das Spiel aus einem Savegame weiterzuspielen, sollte das bedeuten, dass zunächst der gesamte Verlauf bis zu dem gespeicherten Zeitpunkt erneut berechnet und simuliert werden muss. Es wäre möglich, dass das einfach aufgrund eines Fehlers extrem lange dauert. (Ein ähnliches Vorgehen gibt es als offizielles Feature seit einiger Zeit bei Starcraft 2 und soweit ich weiß auch bei Heroes of the Storm).

Mehr Hilfe findest Du vielleicht noch unter Forged Alliance Forever | The community-driven lobby for Supreme Commander : Forged Alliance. . Das ist die aktivste mir bekannte Community für Forged Alliance, in der vielleicht noch jemand Hilfe weiß. Ich drücke euch jedenfalls die Daumen, dass ihr es ans Laufen bekommt. Momentan habe ich mich auch wieder neu in das Spiel verguckt.


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. April 2015)

Da werde ich mich mal melden vielen Dank. 
Ich lade ja kein Savegame, sobald die Mods aktiv sind können wir kein neues Spiel anfangen nicht mal mehr ein Spiel allein gegen Bots funktioniert... bleibt immer im Transit hängen.


----------

